# Umwandlung von String in java.sql.Date



## mbella26 (23. Aug 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
mit folgendem Code möchte ich eine variable datum von typ date in string umwandeln.Aber leider funktioniert es nicht.An der Zeile sdf.parse(datum) bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, dass es date to date nicht konvertieren kann.
Habt ihr bitte eine idee, wie man diesen fehler korrigieren kann oder ein besseres programmcode.
Danke.
<code>
Date Antragstellungsdatum = null;
try
{
SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("12.08.2007");
String Datum = request.getParameter("Antragstellungsdatum");
Antragstellungsdatum = sdf.parse(Datum);
}
</code>


----------



## SlaterB (23. Aug 2007)

java.util.Date date = sdf.parse(Datum);
Antragstellungsdatum = new java.sql.Date(date.getTime());

es gibt eben
java.util.Date   und
java.sql.Date


----------



## mbella26 (23. Aug 2007)

Danke schön SlaterB
es hat  mir geholfen.
Gruss


----------

